# DetailersDomain.com - Much needed paint correction on this BMW M5 e39



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

A great customer came to us with his "NEW" to him BMW M5 e39 - it was mechanically in great condition and to the best of his knowledge at pick up was "Detailed". After a couple of washes he was a bit surprised to see how his "NEW" car looked. He called us up and we were brought on to fix all the dealers mistakes.

Subject: BMW M5
Requirement: Customer requested to fix his paint on his new to him M5. Glaze when used under the wrong hands is just not good.

Exterior

- Wheels were prepped with Sonax Wheel Cleaner and cleaned up with various brushes
- Tires were spritzed down with Adam's All Purpose Cleaner and washed down
- Wheel wells were cleaned up
- Washed with Adam's Car Wash
- Decon with Wolf's Decon Gel
- Wash down and rinsed
- Door jambs were cleaned up
- Nano Scrub AutoScrub
- Dried
- Tires dressed
- Masking
- Paint Measurement
- Compound - Menzerna FG400
- Final Polish - Sonax Nano Polish
- Last step - Auto Finesse Desire
- Inspection with Fenix, Brinkmann, and natural sunlight
- Wheel wells were cleaned and dressed
- Rubber and Plastics Treated
- Exterior windows and mirrors cleaned and sealed
- Exhaust tips cleaned
- Windows were auto scrubed, cleaned, and sealed

Products used

Links to products used -

Adam's Car Wash
Wolf's Decon Gel - Iron Remover
Stoner's Tarminator
Adam's All Purpose Cleaner
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner
NanoSkin AutoScrub System
Menzerna FG400
Sonax Nano Polish 3/6
Auto Finesse Desire Premium Carnauba Wax
Adam's Super VRT
Auto Finesse Crystal Glass Cleaner
Auto Finesse Mercury Metal Polish

Tools used
Uber Wool Wash Mitt
Uber No Name MF Towels
Griot's 6 inch Random Orbital Polisher
Rupes LHR75
Rupes BigFoot LHR 21ES Random Orbital Polisher
Rupes BigFoot LHR 15ES Random Orbital Polisher
Uber Buffing Pads
Defelsko Paint Meter
Fenix TK35
Brinkmann
Kranzle Pressure Washer
Uber Foam Canon
2 Grit Guard Buckets with Caddies
Adam's Firehose Nozzle
Metro Air Force Blaster

Before - take a look at the severe paint damage and imperfections.


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Our go to wheel cleaner - Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner - and some brushes used to clean the wheels. Tires were scrubbed with some APC and a Tire Brush







Exhaust tips were cleaned up




We always find more dirt and grime on tires even after hitting them with a brush and apc.... what we do is hit them up with Stoner's Tarminator and a MF Towel, take a look at what we were able to pull off.



Take a look at the transformation in our 50/50 shots. - We got our results using the Rupes Bigfoot LHR21, Rupes Bigfoot LHR15, Rupes Bigfoot LHR75, Menzerna FG400 and Sonax Nano Polish, our last step wash Auto Finesse Desire.

No specific order - random shots of the process.








Afters






















Enjoy!


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

That was in bad shape!

What the hell was it brushed with? Holly leafs?


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

My god!! what did that dealer do to that car!!

Great transformation :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

As always, stunning work :thumb:..


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Great work!


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Great transformation!


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Fantastic transformation.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I reckon thats a different car  the transformation is that great!!:thumb:

great turn around!! bet the owner "noticed"!!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic turnaround:thumb:


----------



## StuartyD (Dec 20, 2012)

Superb! Now looking as good as it should :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

perfect one!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work.


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

very nice turnaround ,stunning


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

great turnaround!!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Blimey that was in a right state to begin with.

Looks stunning now, great job :thumb:


----------



## dave89 (Mar 12, 2013)

Oh my god!! What did they do? Looks like a wax was applied and never buffed


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Back to its former glory stage ! Congrats mate .


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

That was in a really poor state before. 

Never been in an M5 but I've always wanted to own the E39 M5, such a stunning car. 

Great results.


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

I will agree with guys above..Well done


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Great work Phil! :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Fantastic work there, no hiding from the sun either showing the true quality of the job!


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

looked like someone took a wire brush to that :s nice work


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

this car was trashed for lack of better words.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning turnaround


----------



## xonxon (Nov 3, 2011)

Awesome work, thumbs up!


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks I appreciate that.


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice work Phil:thumb:


----------

